# Sledge Hammer! Dodge St.Regis



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Sledge Hammer! is an American satirical police sitcom produced for Television that ran for two seasons on ABC from 1986 to 1988. The series stars David Rasche as Inspector Sledge Hammer, a caricature of the standard "cop on the edge" character. Inspired by Clint Eastwood's no-nonsense approach to law enforcement in the Dirty Harry films, Sledge Hammer of the San Francisco Police Department is a violent, insensitive detective. His prized possession is a .44 Magnum Smith & Wesson Model 629 revolver. Hammer sleeps and showers with his gun. His car is a 1979-82 Dodge St.Regis sedan in green, and is typically beat up with scratches and bullet holes. It features a distinctive 'I love violence' sticker on the back.

















The model is a 3D printed PLA model that i found on Sketchup, author "pedropilia". The model was not suitable for printing, so i spent many hours to fill in the holes and create a floor for it. I also made up a rudimentary chassis, front and rear suspension, front grille and also modeled the tires, rims and hubcaps. In 1/25 scale, it's a massive 8 3/4 inches long (22cm). I did model a more accurate dodge style front suspension, but it was too fine to print properly, so ended up just making a chunky, block style suspension in 3 parts. I haven't put in an engine yet.
The trim is styrene stock strip, which i left off trim from the driver's door. It was painted a custom mix of tamiya colors and clearcoated in TS-13. Chrome is Molotow, but i want to do the window frames in foil, so i'm waiting for that to be delivered. I had a choice of license plates as continuity was not watertight on the show. I printed on sticker paper as well as the 'violence' sticker, which was created in photoshop. Overall, i'm fairly happy with it. You may be wondering "hey, why no interior?" it didn't come with one, but printing a model with a full interior makes things harder to print by a factor of a four.

























DSCF8445 by aus_mus, on Flickr

































DSCF8450 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

That is a great subject- I really liked that show! 
(It also had the most awesome cliffhanger on the final show)

Wonderful replica of his ride- although the accompanying figure's gun looks a little small...


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

This 3D printing is going to get bigger. I used to look for 4 door models and they were few and far between..

Dodges don't have frames, btw. They're unibody.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Epic!

Sledge Hammer! rocks. St. Regises (sp?) rock, and you rock for taking on this project! Wicked!


----------

